# MTB RAW - Thurs, 4/26/12



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone up for a RAW on Thursday?  Probably Nass, but maybe the Rez


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 23, 2012)

What time?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> what time?



raw


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> raw



I'll think about making this ride then.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 23, 2012)

Might be able to swing it if its the res..Cant get to Nass until 6ish

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> What time?



5:30 or so


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Might be able to swing it if its the res..Cant get to Nass until 6ish
> 
> Steveo



If other people can make it I'll do the rez, not gonna do it by myself.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm in for a Nass ride. Maybe ride out of Sessions?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2012)

I could be down for sessions or the rez, whichever.  I'm gonna keep an eye on the weather, and see if I can kick this head congestion.  There's no way I'm riding tomorrow if my head feels like it does right now.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2012)

So, who's riding?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm planning on riding from Sessions at 5:30ish


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 26, 2012)

A little unsure of the weather so likely heading out to do trail work instead.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 26, 2012)

bvibert said:


> So, who's riding?



I'm not.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> A little unsure of the weather so likely heading out to do trail work instead.



Radar looked good last time I checked, of course I haven't been outside all day, so what do I know?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2012)

Bailing.  Gonna try to get out this weekend instead.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 26, 2012)

FN rain...Riding Lower Meriden with a once every 2 year Mountainbiking AZer

Steveo


----------



## severine (Apr 26, 2012)

powhunter said:


> FN rain...Riding Lower Meriden with a once every 2 year Mountainbiking AZer
> 
> Steveo



o3jeff?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2012)

severine said:


> o3jeff?



:lol:


----------



## powhunter (Apr 26, 2012)

Nope..No Curly bars allowed up there


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 27, 2012)

Didn't ride but was out in the woods of Nassahegon last night regardless it ended up being a nasty evening. Real foggy with drizzle and cold temps, yuck!  uke:


----------

